# Drainage problems w/98 yr old stone foundation



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

I originally had this posted in E & SW but perhaps this is where it should be. 

I was wondering if you guys could give me suggestions on directing water away from the foundation at my house. My understanding is that it's risky to excavate the soil on the exterior that's been against my foundation so long.

I've installed new eavestroughs and will have the necessary grading. My intentions are to excavate down 12", fill as needed for grade, put down some sort of ladscape fabric or 6 mil poly, add 6" of clean fill with a high content of clay, compact, then add 6" of top soil.

On the interior, I've put in a socked 4" big o and surrounded with gravel. This dumps into the old sistern and then pumped outside, hopefully soon to a catch basin.

Does my idea of the fabric/poly makes sense? I'd like to stop the water from getting under/through the foundation in the first place. I'm sure that it's bringing soil with it and the idea of having empty voids under the stone concerns me. 

Any advice you might have is greatly appreciated.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

how much water gets into your basement?, the fabric does not sound like it will help. every leaking basement has different contributing factors, hard to determine best coarse of action for you. #1 rule, keep water away , grading grading grading, #2 gutters gutters gutters,. also digging down 12'' wont do much.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

At spring thaw I had 3 sumps running 3 1/2 weeks. My reason for the 12" dig was for a last resort shed of water. I didn't think it was good to have the poly/fabric directly under top soil (puncture, oversaturation, etc.)


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Several years ago when working for another contractor we worked on a home with a similar problem. It was an 1840's home with stone foundation and we had to removed the backfill around the home to repair the foundation and new sills. We went around the whole interior of the foundation with blockbond about 1/4"-2" thick, it took several coats to get it that thick and we were sure to press it into the rock/seams. Some seams we mortered first and then bonded. It held up great when we pulled the dirt away. The outside of the wall we hosed off and did the same. The customer wasnt to concerened about keeping the rock look, he just wanted it to be strong and water tight. One wall was actually set on dirt so we had to dig down, pour footings and put up a block wall. We installed drainage before backfilling.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

assuming the surrounding land has at least a little slope away from the foundation, consider taking the water from the downspouts and piping them AWAY from the house. Once I did this on my home, the yearly water issues were never as bad. In my case, I dug in a 4" drain pipe 12' parallel to the side of the house with T's where the downspouts connect (all underground). As far as the digging 12" down, it won't do much. a better choice would be to bring the level of soil up around the foundation and taper it off 5-10' away from foundation.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I use this stuff (Sheet Drain) http://www.j-drain.com/why.htm, but with a stone foundation, I'd use this: http://www.rubrwall.com/

I understand the fear of removing the soil from the foundation, but if you think about it...The soil is pushing against the foundation wall. Removing the soil will not or should not cause a problem as much as an over zealous backfill will. I would Excavate, Power wash, Spray it with RubberWall or similar product. Install new footing drains and backfill carefully. 12" at a time.

And don't forget, if your over 4' deep...protect the guys in the hole! It's not OSHA approved, but I like to put 3/4" ply and 2x4" holding it off the wall. At least if I have a collapse, I should have a pocket for them to be trapped in and not have them crushed to death. I'll still get fined, but I will be able to sleep!


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys. I know I'm late in posting this , but you know how it is, a few good days of sunshine and warm weather, everyone starts calling. I appreciate you're just as busy and yet take the time to help me with something on my own house. I haven't had a chance to do squat with the exterior as of yet. 

As soon as I can get a chance to excavate outside and take pix, I'll post them. 

Thanks again guys,
Steve


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this post. I had the same problems and conditions you mentioned.

Yes trying to excavate a very old stone foundation has a lot of risks. I would just try to create a swell around the house to direct the water away from the foundation. We did that and installed drainage at the low point of the swell as well as a back up for those gully washers. It's worked really well for the last 5 years now. We were literally in a hole and below the road level.


----------

